# A Claud with an extra wheel?



## pikljoose (Apr 8, 2015)

It was a long, emotional 3+ days roller-coaster ride of a chase..... But in the end, this thing ended up in our garage.  I knew what it was the moment I laid eyes on it....and I am still excited a year later.

A gift for the wife....she said she didn't need anymore bikes.  I took that as " something other than a bike".  A tricycle it is then!  

It's a 1956 Claud Butler 3 speed tricycle.  Built of Reynolds 531.  Original paint, barn fresh.  Waiting patiently in the queue to be sorted.  It was 650b originally, but will be built up with Ghisallo Strada 700c wood hoops.

Originally a farm bike from rocky hill, ct.  The outside world is seeing it for the first time (sorta).

Any one out the have any reference pics or info on this piece?


----------



## pikljoose (Apr 8, 2015)

Sturmey front drum brake to replace the original.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 8, 2015)

thanks for posting - I think your wife may be right that this is a present for you.  

There seems to be an overlap between bike (and trike) lovers and fly fishermen.  Here's a cool thread among fiberglass flyrod fishers/collectors where a New England rod maker rebuilt a Rollfast trike into his pier-fishing buggy.  Many ponied up to show some great old bikes.  
http://fiberglassflyrodders.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=39487&p=137133


----------



## 66TigerCat (Apr 8, 2015)

Damn ! That thing is cool. Pretty rare too.


----------

